# AD REMOVED-CL puppy NY/NJ area



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful pup!

I'll contact her and give her the GR Rescue Info for NY-since she's asking a rehoming fee, she may not want to surrender her.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Got a response from the person with the Ad for this pup, she *will not* release her to a GR Rescue. 

If anyone is looking for a young golden girl, here's you chance.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I can't click the link anymore. Can she have removed the listing?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The person did delete the ad, link says removed by poster.


----------



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks for trying Carolina Mom. Hopefully she will reconsider surrendering her.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

i don't think so, she was quite rude with me, but we can always hope, right?


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh Phooey I would have grabbed her ! Carolina Mom - do you have an email address for them?


----------

